# ATi driver problem

## yu_raider

Recently I bought Radeon HD 4850 as a replacement to my older nVIDIA card. I installed the Catalyst 8.8 driver and ran aticonfig which configured Xorg, but when I try to run X the monitor flickers a couple of times but then everything halts and I can't change terminals via Alt+F1, F2 etc...

The /var/log/Xorg.0.log file shows nothing suspicious at all, it says that fgrlx loaded correctly and detected the device...

Help?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and also your emerge --info

----------

## yu_raider

Hi, here's my Xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jun  5 00:08:24 PDT 2008

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jun  5 00:09:03 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Layout0"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   ModelName    "LG L1953S"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "AMD Corporation"

   BoardName   "ATi Radeon HD 4850"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:7:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Videocard0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.26-gentoo x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Aug 2008 16:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/kde/svn/env /usr/kde/svn/share/config /usr/kde/svn/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac accesibility acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mmx mp3 mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre perl phonon png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection session sndfile spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode vorbis wma xcomposite xdamage xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

I didn't use emerge to install the driver, I used the official installer. When I tried to emerge ati-drivers I got a message that it won't build on 2.6.25 kernels, so I upgraded my gentoo-sources to 2.6.26 and it passed that error message but still won't build...

Here's the build log:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501  USE="-acpi -debug" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] >>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 to /

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-6-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.26-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.501..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_ke_pte':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2610: error: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_phys_addr':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2638: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_get_vm_page_table':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2660: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function 'KCL_TestAndClearPageDirtyFlag':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:2788: error: 'NOPAGE_SIGBUS' undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3833: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3851: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3865: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3872: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3879: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3886: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3895: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3254:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2460:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3254:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2460:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

This happens with both the masked and the unmasked version of ati-drivers. Before upgrading the kernel to 2.6.26, the masked version of the drivers did compile, but not the glxgears that come with it.

----------

## yu_raider

Okay, I managed to start the X server by adding resolution modes to the screen section of xorg.conf. Now I can run X but rendering is extremly slow and this is what I get when trying to run the catalyst control center as a super user: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1:

I have no acceleration whatsoever

----------

## SickThought

hm... i'd suggest you install the driver via portage. sounds like some libraries/links are not correct.

I'm not sure if 8.522 is already in portage (it's in my tree but I can't remember if I put it there myself :>), so if it's not I can give you the ebuild (or you can make it yourself, simply replacing the URL is enough).

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should test the testing ati-driver with that :

```

# echo '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 ~amd64' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge -v ati-drivers

```

----------

## yu_raider

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you should test the testing ati-driver with that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # echo '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 ~amd64' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Thanks, the module now builds succesfully. Unfortunately, fgl_glxgears don't:

```

 * Building fgl_glxgears

In file included from fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3076:1: warning: "GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3" redefined

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2149,

                 from /usr/include/GL/glu.h:37,

                 from fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

```

----------

## yu_raider

[quote="yu_raider"] *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, you should test the testing ati-driver with that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # echo '=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 ~amd64' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Thanks, the module now builds succesfully. Unfortunately, fgl_glxgears don't:

```

# emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8-8-x86.x86_64.run ;-) ...               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.26-gentoo-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

Warning: target directory exists /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work

Verifying archive integrity... All good.

Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.522................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Converting 2.6.x/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./../common/usr/src/ati/fglrx_sample_source.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/extra

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work ...

 * Preparing fglrx module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function '__ke_vm_phys_addr_str':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3955: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3956: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3957: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3959: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:6659: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:6685: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

 * Building fgl_glxgears

In file included from fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3076:1: warning: "GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3" redefined

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2149,

                 from /usr/include/GL/glu.h:37,

                 from fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3268:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3268:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   fgl_glxgears build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.522/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## yu_raider

*bump* :/

----------

## iulius

Hi!

my build of the ati-drivers failed as well and the error message was exact the same one.

For me it fixed it to just get the current version from the ati page and it works flawlessly now.

I'd rather prefer the ebuild but for now I just need it to work.

cya

iulius

----------

## yu_raider

 *iulius wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> my build of the ati-drivers failed as well and the error message was exact the same one.
> 
> For me it fixed it to just get the current version from the ati page and it works flawlessly now.
> ...

 

I tried that but I don't get any acceleration that way (GLX extension not present or smth...)  :Sad: 

----------

## energyman76b

look into bugzilla for uptodate ati-driver ebuilds  :Wink: 

and set -march=k8 as one as your cflags (unrelated but ...)

I have no problems at all with 8.8 installed via a bugzilla-ebuild. Neither with 2.6.25 nor .26.

----------

